# Needed : Coiling wire



## Redeemer (11/6/15)

Good evening.
I'm looking for the best quality Kanthal wire (Apparently VapoWire fits this bill?) And in the biggest spools I can get (at least 10m, longer would be the winner)
And then Nickel wire, so I can try out this temp sensing on the Hcigar HB 40 and see how well it works with its Evolv DNA 40 Chip.
Basically in 3 sizes: 24G, 26G and 28G.


----------



## andro (11/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Good evening.
> I'm looking for the best quality Kanthal wire (Apparently VapoWire fits this bill?) And in the biggest spools I can get (at least 10m, longer would be the winner)
> And then Nickel wire, so I can try out this temp sensing on the Hcigar HB 40 and see how well it works with its Evolv DNA 40 Chip.
> Basically in 3 sizes: 24G, 26G and 28G.


Try vapecartel @KieranD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (12/6/15)

Hi @Redeemer 
All VapoWire is available in 10m spools. You can find this on my site www.vapecartel.co.za
I am travelling to KZN so all orders will only ship when inget back on Wednesday
KD


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

Thanx @KieranD , placing an order now, and will wait till you are back to get it


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

Aaaand, 17 items later, order is placed... LoL
Damn online shopping is addictive!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (12/6/15)

what attie are you going to use with the nickel wire?.


----------

